# Living The Shabad Guru : My Thoughts And Feelings



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 4, 2009)

*Preface: Most of us have had this experience. A shabad enters our mind and stays there as we repeat, listen, feel, think about its meaning for us. We may have heard that shabad at the Gurudwara Sahib; or came across it while studying. Perhaps it is a personal favorite.*
*An Invitation To Share The Experience of Shabad Guru*

Most of us have had this experience. A shabad enters our mind and stays there as we repeat, listen, feel, think about its meaning for us. We may have heard that shabad at the Gurudwara Sahib; or came across it while studying. Perhaps it is a personal favorite. Then, suddenly while walking, hiking, jogging, driving, or working out, there it is filling our attention. This can be a very sweet and gentle experience, or a strong, over-powering sort of thing, or just a simple thought (these are often the most insightful).

However it comes to you, we could all expand our understanding of Gurbani if we shared these thoughts and ideas and insights with each other.  Whatever this experience is for you, please share it with the rest of us. Don't be shy! None of us is an expert, we are all learning from each other. So.....

 Speak with your own inspiration from the Shabad
 Describe is value and meaning to you in your daily life
 Brainstorm with us, your fellow Seekers


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

This is what Guru Ji actually taught us how to use GURBANI (the Tools) in the Tool Box (SGGS)..Tejwant Jis expressions borrowed by me with appreciation and thanks...to CHANGE our Daily Lives.
Gurbani is for LIVING...as declared in the Closing Shabad of SGGS...Thaal wich teen vastoo paiyoh..Sat Santokh Vicharo..Amarit naam thakur ka paiyoh, Jis ka Sabhs adharo...Je Ko KHAVEH, Je ko BHUNCHEH tis ka hoi Udharo...GURBANI..has to be "EATEN"...Tasted.. CHEWED...DIGESTED....in order for US to have the Benefits of its "juices"...vitamins..within it...to GROW our "bodies..mann's Health...
SAdly the growing "Pujaree class/neo brahmins and clergy" in Sikhism has enforced the growing tendency among Sikhs to merely BOW, pay obeisance, matha tek money, gifts, make karrah parshad, langgars, etc and place the SGGS in perpetual Rumallas..ONLY to be "read" by PAID Granthis/Ragis/Parcharaks/Jathedars etc and NOT by SIKHS. The Pujarees grabbed thsi RIGHT of SIKHS..and the latter is guilty of RELINQUISHING its Rights through voluntary abdication of responsibilitues fors elf impriovement through Gurbani..and instead choosing the short cut path promised by the DERA BABAS..Dehdharee Guurs, and granthis, jathedars, ragis to.."leave the SGGS paaths/Gurbani to us to read, do paath, sing as Gurbani"...while YOU SIKHS just arrange the PAYMENT. Thus the ENTIRE SIKH NATION is in DEEP STUPOR...we are in trouble..and we are all keeping the TOOL BOX and its TOOLS safely LOCKED UP..and have given the "keys" to the Pujarees/clergy..Guru Arjun ji Called this the PIO DADDEH DA KHAZANAH..which we are supposed to USE for OUR BENEFIT..instead we gave it to the PUJAREES for "safekeeping"...

Its my sincerest hope that this THREAD will help open a lot of closed doors..and allow us all to have a look at the WONDERS Guru Ji left for us...the Pio daddeh da Khazanah...as Ali Baba entered the cave of Treasures and was awed by the rubies and gold ornaments piled up..we SIKHS will see what we have been missing...for so long...:happy::happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Gyani ji

I agree with you and hope that the thread opens up space for dialog in the spirit of Sikh learning.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Giani Ji

For me Living the Sabd Guru is teen age love. The more I contemplate, the more hungry I become - Jeo Jeo oh vadhaeyeh teo teo har seo rang. It reminds me a Hindi film song, abhi abhi to aaeye ho bahar ban kai chhai ho'. It happens that Namaz from my nearby home turns into kirtan for me.

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Yes when Guruji says Pio Dade Da Khol Ditha Khazanah, it lierally means that we have to see and use precious wealth of Gurbani bequeathed to  us.

Fortunately for our generation we have different channels bringing to us live the soul touching Asa Di war from Harmandir sahib and Bangla Sahib and Kathas by people like Giani Pinderpal singh ji, Bhai Gur Iqbal Singh ji, Giani Harnam Singh ji. Many of us, may not have had the formal education to interpret Gurbani correctly but even then it never fails to touch anyone who hears it.

I was born a year after the partition holocaust which my parents went through and I was brought up only in different parts of South India. In those days Sikhs were more rare there, than even in UK or US. So the only exposure I had was from my mother. She, instead of singing lullabies would sing different Shabads to me depending on the occasion. Shabads like;

Naal Narayan mere.....
Tati Vaho na laagi.....
Aukhi ghadi na dekhan dehi...
Hamari karo hath de racha...
Gagan mein thal....

Of co{censored} she would also recite Japji Sahib, Rehras Sahib, Anand sahib, quotes from Sukhmani Sahib etc.
As a bonus we would hear sakhis of Mardana ji and Guru Nanak Dev ji, of Dhruv, Prahlad, Namdev, 4 Sahib zade. Though I had no formal training in Punjabi, my mother's above gifts are etched in my mind.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Sadh Sangat,

Guru Fateh.

What a great name of the thread!" *Living The ShabadGuru: My Thoughts And Feelings*".

Thanks to the two lovely ladies that are instrumental in creating this great title and also are the very important parts of this Gurmat Engine that is juggernauting towards its 10,000 members in mere 5 years since its inception. 

So, THANK YOU Mai ji and Narayanjot ji for your inspiration during the brainstorming session for this thread.

Some of you may know that I walk 7 days a week at 4 am in the morning. 5.3 miles from Monday to Friday and 7 miles on Saturdays and Sundays. I do not use I pod because I like to listen to my inner self and the birds chirping around me. During this time, Gurbani verses pop up into my head which accompany me through this journey.

Some of the new members who may not know this but I used to be a Marathon Runner. The short story of my endeavours in running can be found in the following thread:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/23859-miracles-in-sikhi.html

Enough about me-ism.

So, allow me to break the ice here by sharing some of the Shabads that have come to mind while walking:

*July 31st,2009.*

*Went for my 5.3 miler at 4 am. The fire that destroyed Khalsa School in Vancouver, Canada, was on my mind all night long and during this journey. The Shabad that accompanied me today was," Jiskah Sahib Dadha hovei, Usnu MAAR nan sakei koyei". 
*

*One who is blessed with the True Guru( SatGuru) as a guide, then no harm can come even close to him or her.*

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

*August 1st,2009.*

*Went for my 7 miler today.The Shabad that accompanied me during this journey was:*

*mil maerae preethamaa jeeo thudhh bin kharee nimaanee ||*
*I plead you my beloved, please come and meet me. Without you, I am no one, nothing, nada, zip, zero. I am insignificant without you, my love.*

*mai nainee needh n aavai jeeo bhaavai ann n paanee ||*
*Your absence, my beloved, has made me lose any desire to sleep and eat.*

*paanee ann n bhaavai mareeai haavai bin pir kio sukh paaeeai ||*
*As all my desires are gone. How can I find peace, my love, without you?*

*gur aagai karo binanthee jae gur bhaavai jio milai thivai milaaeeai ||*
*I plead to my Guru, my beloved, and with His grace, we will be united.*

*aapae mael leae sukhadhaathaa aap miliaa ghar aaeae ||*
*My beloved has listened to my pleas. He is the giver of peace, the fulfiller of my yearnings and longings. I have found the connection with Him within me. He has united me with Himself.*


*naanak kaaman sadhaa suhaagan naa pir marai n jaaeae ||4||2||*
*O Nanak,Now my love is eternal with my beloved, Ik Ong Kaar,it is never going to die. We will be together for eternity.||4||2||* 


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

*The journey continues.....

August 2nd,2009.

**                Went for my 7 miler today and the Shabad that accompanied me in today's journey was: Eh sareerah mereiah, iss jug mein ayei kei, kia tudh karam kamaeiya? 
*

*"Hey, person, what kind of footprints are you planning to leave on this speck of sand called the Earth before departing?"*

*
August 3rd,2009

**The same Shabad continued and accompanied me on my 5.3 mile journey at 4am today: Ki karam kamayeiah tudh sareerah, jah tum jug mein ayeia? "Hey person, What have you been up to so far in your life? Show the world your ledgers of your actions and deeds."*

*

August 4th,2009

**The journey continues in my 5.3 miles of contemplation today: Jin Har terah rachan racheiya, so Har munn nah vasaeia." The ONE who gave you this body - Ik Ong Kaar- , You did not bother to cultivate any connection with The Source in your mind in order to learn how to breed goodness within as footprints to be left after your departure on this speck of sand called The Earth.*

*
August 5th,2009

**The journey with the same Shabad continues today on my 5.3 miler. Gur Parsadi HAR munn vaseia, poorab likhiah payeiah. With the Grace of the Guru,One finds THE ONE within as part & parcel of one's own destiny.Kahei Nanak ehu sareer pravaan hoa, jin SATGURU sio chit layeiah.||35|| Says Nanak, hey person, you are only able to create the footprints to be left behind, provided you find the connection with SATGURU||35||*


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

On the evening of 25 April 2006, I went to bed with  full, lovely kes, my head hair shining and healthy, a bit below my waist.  *(Being a woman, I lacked all but a tiny bit of facial adornment.)

When I came out of a coma about a week later, my hair were broken off, mostly just past my shoulders;  what was left was dull and lifeless.

I had had a massive stroke and had died.  To revive me, the paramedics at home and later the doctors at the hospital had repeatedly used a defibrillator to revive my lifeless body.  Although, my hair was not shorn, I felt naked - and a little guilty -  without it   I am told that hairs take three years to regain their natural state after being damaged, however the damage occurs.  Three years have now passed and, while it's still quite short (mid-back), I am grateful to feel that I have my kesh back.

During this time, I have often listened to and meditated on this part of this shabad:  (SGGS, Ang 941:

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh rom rom har dhhiaavai ||
The Gurmukh meditates on the Lord with every hair of his body.
The whole Shabad can be heard at:

YouTube - The Gurmukh meditates on God with every hair of his body.

preceded by a short talk on the importance of kes (in Punjabi).

The words to the whole Shabad follow, although what is left of my brain hangs on to that one line above:
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਚੇ ਕਾ ਭਉ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh saachae kaa bho paavai ||
The Gurmukh lives in the Fear of God, the True Lord.
 4 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਅਘੜੁ ਘੜਾਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh baanee agharr gharraavai ||
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Gurmukh refines the unrefined.
 4 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh niramal har gun gaavai ||
The Gurmukh sings the immaculate, Glorious Praises of the Lord.
 5 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰੁ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh pavithra param padh paavai ||
The Gurmukh attains the supreme, sanctified status.
 5 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਰੋਮਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵੈ ॥ 
guramukh rom rom har dhhiaavai ||
The Gurmukh meditates on the Lord with every hair of his body.
 5 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਚਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥੨੭॥ 
naanak guramukh saach samaavai ||27||
O Nanak, the Gurmukh merges in Truth. ||27||
 6 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਚੈ ਬੇਦ ਬੀਚਾਰੀ ॥ 
guramukh parachai baedh beechaaree ||
The Gurmukh is pleasing to the True Guru; this is contemplation on the Vedas.
 6 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਚੈ ਤਰੀਐ ਤਾਰੀ ॥ 
guramukh parachai thareeai thaaree ||
Pleasing the True Guru, the Gurmukh is carried across.
 6 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਚੈ ਸੁ ਸਬਦਿ ਗਿਆਨੀ ॥ 
guramukh parachai s sabadh giaanee ||
Pleasing the True Guru, the Gurmukh receives the spiritual wisdom of the Shabad.
 7 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਰਚੈ ਅੰਤਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਾਨੀ ॥ 
guramukh parachai anthar bidhh jaanee ||
Pleasing the True Guru, the Gurmukh comes to know the path within.
 7 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਲਖ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
guramukh paaeeai alakh apaar ||
The Gurmukh attains the unseen and infinite Lord.
 7 Raamkalee Guru Nanak Dev  ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥੨੮॥ 
naanak guramukh mukath dhuaar ||28||
O Nanak, the Gurmukh finds the door of liberation. ||28||


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Mai ji,

Guru Fateh.

We are glad you are here with us to share your wisdom. Only with HIS grace we breathe till IK ONG KAAR takes it away.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Tejwant ji = 

You are most kind, but we both know that I have no wisdom.  Anything wise that I seem to come up with is really from Her/Him, most properly It.    The nonsense, of course, is mine.:}{}{}:

For what it's worth, I had quite an adventure while dead and really didn't want to come back.  Akaal Purakh, however, does not consult me and here I am.

Chardi kala!!  :ice:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Tejwnat Ji and Harinder Ji, Gurfateh.  Jis ka SAHIB Dhaddah hoeah..tis ko maar na skeh koi is so true. The Young friend/student/of mine that died recently of cancer at the age of just 17 had to go through chemeotherapy etc..which caused her KESH to fall off. To her this was the most painful thing to bear...she always wondered if she would have to go without her Kesh..so when the Doctors finally gave up and gave her a few months to live..she stopped all chemeo and drugs immediately so her KESH would grow back...and they sure did...she died with her full KESH intact...she endured tremendous pyhsical PAIN due to not taking the drugs/pain killers morphine etc..for the joy of having her KESH back..  YES..until and unless HE decides..we stop breathing..no one can do that !!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Living The Shabad Guru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Mai Ji, Gurfateh.
Teji ji is right. You may not be aware of your own "wisdom"..we are..simply because we benefit from it..he he he. So keep the wisdom flowing freely jios...although we too know the Fountain of Real wisdom is..HE the One and Only ONE..EK Oangkar.
Cheers and Chardeekalla:welcome:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Living The Shabad Guru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Gyani Jarnail Singh,

You wrote:



> Jis ka SAHIB Dhaddah hoeah..tis ko maar na skeh koi is so true. The Young friend/student/of mine that died recently of cancer at the age of just 17 had to go through chemeotherapy etc..which caused her KESH to fall off. To her this was the most painful thing to bear...she always wondered if she would have to go without her Kesh..so when the Doctors finally gave up and gave her a few months to live..she stopped all chemeo and drugs immediately so her KESH would grow back...and they sure did...she died with her full KESH intact...she endured tremendous pyhsical PAIN due to not taking the drugs/pain killers morphine etc..for the joy of having her KESH back.. YES..until and unless HE decides..we stop breathing..no one can do that !!



What a beautiful true story!  Of course, any woman (and most men!) would be hurt by the loss of their hair, but for a Sikh woman (and a keshdhari Sikh man!) it is devastating. This is not vanity, well, not just vanity.  Kesh is precious in a way that, I think, a nonSikh can't understand.  People around me simply couldn't understand why the loss of my hair disturbed me more than being unable to walk, unable  to talk, unable to drink water and unable to eat without choking.  Even after I could talk, I was completely unable to explain so they would understand.  I often heard, "They had to ruin your hair to save your life.  What is more important, your silly hair or your life?"   (They don't understand the difference between their "hair" and my "kesh".)   Any interesting question.  My husband and son and the others made that choice and now they are shaheeds.  The issue of my kesh after the stroke, of course, was no where near as noble, still I wonder.  I was dead when they used the defibrillator on me and had no say in the matter.  I wonder if I had been able to make that decision myself, which decision would I have made?  I think I know, but I can't be sure.

My situation was nowhere near as bad as this young lady.  Chemo leaves you BALD!  What was left of my kesh was dull and lifeless and broken and short, but it was there.  I salute her courage.  Truthfully, death no longer frightens me.  You know, been there, done that.  Pain does frighten me.  Pain can be almost unendurable!  There are days when the arthritis is so bad that I can hardly hobble to the bathroom; however that is minor compared to the pain of terminal cancer.  Her courage gives me courage.

And I reiterate, any "wisdom" I seem to have is not from me.  I am a simple, fat, Sikh woman of 57 who has lived an interesting life.  Nothing more.

Now, can we please get back to ShabadGuru? (From the ridiculous to the sublime.)

Chardi kala!!:ice:


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Man juthai tan juth hai jihvae juthee hoye*

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला १ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 1. 
Siree Raag, First Mehl: 

ਮਨਿ ਜੂਠੈ ਤਨਿ ਜੂਠਿ ਹੈ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਜੂਠੀ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
मनि जूठै तनि जूठि है जिहवा जूठी होइ ॥ 
Man jūṯẖai ṯan jūṯẖ hai jihvā jūṯẖī ho▫e. 
If the mind is polluted, then the body is polluted, and the tongue is polluted as well. 


ਮੁਖਿ ਝੂਠੈ ਝੂਠੁ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਸੂਚਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
मुखि झूठै झूठु बोलणा किउ करि सूचा होइ ॥ 
Mukẖ jẖūṯẖai jẖūṯẖ bolṇā ki▫o kar sūcẖā ho▫e. 
With false mouths, people speak falsehood. How can they be made pure? 

ਬਿਨੁ ਅਭ ਸਬਦ ਨ ਮਾਂਜੀਐ ਸਾਚੇ ਤੇ ਸਚੁ ਹੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
बिनु अभ सबद न मांजीऐ साचे ते सचु होइ ॥१॥ 
Bin abẖ sabaḏ na māŉjī▫ai sācẖe ṯe sacẖ ho▫e. ||1|| 
Without the Holy Water of the Shabad, they are not cleansed. From the True One alone comes Truth. ||1|| 

ਮੁੰਧੇ ਗੁਣਹੀਣੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਕੇਹਿ ॥ 
मुंधे गुणहीणी सुखु केहि ॥ 
Munḏẖe guṇhīṇī sukẖ kehi. 
O soul-bride, without virtue, what happiness can there be? 

ਪਿਰੁ ਰਲੀਆ ਰਸਿ ਮਾਣਸੀ ਸਾਚਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਨੇਹਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
पिरु रलीआ रसि माणसी साचि सबदि सुखु नेहि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Pir ralī▫ā ras māṇsī sācẖ sabaḏ sukẖ nehi. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The Husband Lord enjoys her with pleasure and delight; she is at peace in the love of the True Word of the Shabad. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪਿਰੁ ਪਰਦੇਸੀ ਜੇ ਥੀਐ ਧਨ ਵਾਂਢੀ ਝੂਰੇਇ ॥ 
पिरु परदेसी जे थीऐ धन वांढी झूरेइ ॥ 
Pir parḏesī je thī▫ai ḏẖan vāŉdẖī jūre▫e. 
When the Husband goes away, the bride suffers in the pain of separation, 

ਜਿਉ ਜਲਿ ਥੋੜੈ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਕਰਣ ਪਲਾਵ ਕਰੇਇ ॥ 
जिउ जलि थोड़ै मछुली करण पलाव करेइ ॥ 
Ji▫o jal thoṛai macẖẖulī karaṇ palāv kare▫i. 
like the fish in shallow water, crying for mercy. 

ਪਿਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਾ ਆਪੇ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇਇ ॥੨॥ 
पिर भावै सुखु पाईऐ जा आपे नदरि करेइ ॥२॥ 
Pir bẖāvai sukẖ pā▫ī▫ai jā āpe naḏar kare▫i. ||2|| 
As it pleases the Will of the Husband Lord, peace is obtained, when He Himself casts His Glance of Grace. ||2|| 

ਪਿਰੁ ਸਾਲਾਹੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਸਖੀ ਸਹੇਲੀ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
पिरु सालाही आपणा सखी सहेली नालि ॥ 
Pir sālāhī āpṇā sakẖī sahelī nāl. 
Praise your Husband Lord, together with your bridesmaids and friends. 

ਤਨਿ ਸੋਹੈ ਮਨੁ ਮੋਹਿਆ ਰਤੀ ਰੰਗਿ ਨਿਹਾਲਿ ॥ 
तनि सोहै मनु मोहिआ रती रंगि निहालि ॥ 
Ŧan sohai man mohi▫ā raṯī rang nihāl. 
The body is beautified, and the mind is fascinated. Imbued with His Love, we are enraptured. 

ਸਬਦਿ ਸਵਾਰੀ ਸੋਹਣੀ ਪਿਰੁ ਰਾਵੇ ਗੁਣ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੩॥ 
सबदि सवारी सोहणी पिरु रावे गुण नालि ॥३॥ 
Sabaḏ savārī sohṇī pir rāve guṇ nāl. ||3|| 
Adorned with the Shabad, the beautiful bride enjoys her Husband with virtue. ||3|| 

ਕਾਮਣਿ ਕਾਮਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਖੋਟੀ ਅਵਗਣਿਆਰਿ ॥ 
कामणि कामि न आवई खोटी अवगणिआरि ॥ 
Kāmaṇ kām na āvī kẖotī avgaṇi▫ār. 
The soul-bride is of no use at all, if she is evil and without virtue. 

ਨਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪੇਈਐ ਸਾਹੁਰੈ ਝੂਠਿ ਜਲੀ ਵੇਕਾਰਿ ॥ 
ना सुखु पेईऐ साहुरै झूठि जली वेकारि ॥ 
Nā sukẖ pe▫ī▫ai sāhurai jẖūṯẖ jalī vekār. 
She does not find peace in this world or the next; she burns in falsehood and corruption. 

ਆਵਣੁ ਵੰਞਣੁ ਡਾਖੜੋ ਛੋਡੀ ਕੰਤਿ ਵਿਸਾਰਿ ॥੪॥ 
आवणु वंञणु डाखड़ो छोडी कंति विसारि ॥४॥ 
Āvaṇ vañaṇ dākẖ▫ṛo cẖẖodī kanṯ visār. ||4|| 
Coming and going are very difficult for that bride who is abandoned and forgotten by her Husband Lord. ||4|| 

ਪਿਰ ਕੀ ਨਾਰਿ ਸੁਹਾਵਣੀ ਮੁਤੀ ਸੋ ਕਿਤੁ ਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
पिर की नारि सुहावणी मुती सो कितु सादि ॥ 
Pir kī nār suhāvaṇī muṯī so kiṯ sāḏ. 
The beautiful soul-bride of the Husband Lord-by what sensual pleasures has she been doomed? 

ਪਿਰ ਕੈ ਕਾਮਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਬੋਲੇ ਫਾਦਿਲੁ ਬਾਦਿ ॥ 
पिर कै कामि न आवई बोले फादिलु बादि ॥ 
Pir kai kām na āvī bole fāḏil bāḏ. 
She is of no use to her Husband if she babbles in useless arguments. 

ਦਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਢੋਈ ਨਾ ਲਹੈ ਛੂਟੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਸਾਦਿ ॥੫॥ 
दरि घरि ढोई ना लहै छूटी दूजै सादि ॥५॥ 
Ḏar gẖar dẖo▫ī nā lahai cẖẖūtī ḏūjai sāḏ. ||5|| 
At the Door of His Home, she finds no shelter; she is discarded for seeking other pleasures. ||5|| 

ਪੰਡਿਤ ਵਾਚਹਿ ਪੋਥੀਆ ਨਾ ਬੂਝਹਿ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
पंडित वाचहि पोथीआ ना बूझहि वीचारु ॥ 
Pandiṯ vācẖėh pothī▫ā nā būjẖėh vīcẖār. 
The Pandits, the religious scholars, read their books, but they do not understand the real meaning. 

ਅਨ ਕਉ ਮਤੀ ਦੇ ਚਲਹਿ ਮਾਇਆ ਕਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
अन कउ मती दे चलहि माइआ का वापारु ॥ 
An ka▫o maṯī ḏe cẖalėh mā▫i▫ā kā vāpār. 
They give instructions to others, and then walk away, but they deal in Maya themselves. 

ਕਥਨੀ ਝੂਠੀ ਜਗੁ ਭਵੈ ਰਹਣੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਸੁ ਸਾਰੁ ॥੬॥ 
कथनी झूठी जगु भवै रहणी सबदु सु सारु ॥६॥ 
Kathnī jẖūṯẖī jag bẖavai rahṇī sabaḏ so sār. ||6|| 
Speaking falsehood, they wander around the world, while those who remain true to the Shabad are excellent and exalted. ||6|| 

ਕੇਤੇ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਜੋਤਕੀ ਬੇਦਾ ਕਰਹਿ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
केते पंडित जोतकी बेदा करहि बीचारु ॥ 
Keṯe pandiṯ joṯkī beḏā karahi bīcẖār. 
There are so many Pandits and astrologers who ponder over the Vedas. 

ਵਾਦਿ ਵਿਰੋਧਿ ਸਲਾਹਣੇ ਵਾਦੇ ਆਵਣੁ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ 
वादि विरोधि सलाहणे वादे आवणु जाणु ॥ 
vāḏ viroḏẖ salāhṇe vāḏe āvaṇ jāṇ. 
They glorify their disputes and arguments, and in these controversies they continue coming and going. 

ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਕਰਮ ਨ ਛੁਟਸੀ ਕਹਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਆਖਿ ਵਖਾਣੁ ॥੭॥ 
बिनु गुर करम न छुटसी कहि सुणि आखि वखाणु ॥७॥ 
Bin gur karam na cẖẖutsī kahi suṇ ākẖ vakẖāṇ. ||7|| 
Without the Guru, they are not released from their karma, although they speak and listen and preach and explain. ||7|| 

ਸਭਿ ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ ਆਖੀਅਹਿ ਮੈ ਗੁਣੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
सभि गुणवंती आखीअहि मै गुणु नाही कोइ ॥ 
Sabẖ guṇvanṯī ākẖī▫ahi mai guṇ nāhī ko▫e. 
They all call themselves virtuous, but I have no virtue at all. 

ਹਰਿ ਵਰੁ ਨਾਰਿ ਸੁਹਾਵਣੀ ਮੈ ਭਾਵੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
हरि वरु नारि सुहावणी मै भावै प्रभु सोइ ॥ 
Har var nār suhāvaṇī mai bẖāvai parabẖ so▫e. 
With the Lord as her Husband, the soul-bride is happy; I, too, love that God. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੜਾ ਨਾ ਵੇਛੋੜਾ ਹੋਇ ॥੮॥੫॥ 
नानक सबदि मिलावड़ा ना वेछोड़ा होइ ॥८॥५॥ 
Nānak sabaḏ milāvṛā nā vecẖẖoṛā ho▫e. ||8||5|| 
O Nanak, through the Shabad, union is obtained; there is no more separation. ||8||5|| 

SGGS p 55-56


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Man juthai tan juth hai jihvae juthee hoye*

Huck ji - I have moved this to the new focus thread, Living the Shabad Guru: My Thoughts and Feelings. Also we humbly request a vichaar from you regarding this shabad. What is it about this shabad that caused you to bring it up? What is its meaning for you? Narayanjot Kaur


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 9, 2009)

narayanjot ji

i am still contemplating on this. Each tuk connects to each person differently, i am going through my cycle of understanding.

and I am generally not the one inclined to discourse. 

I would rather understand and imbibe.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

Huck_Finn ji,

Guru Fateh.

You have done it again, this time in the thread which specifically indicates what it is about. Let me repeat the title of this thread again so you can grasp what  should be posted here.

The title says: "*Living The Shabad Guru : My Thoughts And Feelings"

* I am sure you have read the excellent introduction to the thread by Mai Harinder Kaur ji. I have no idea why you have ignored that and copied and pasted the Shabad that you should have expressed in your own words.

When asked by Narayanjot ji to express what the Shabad means to you, you come with some abstract answers which make no sense.



> narayanjot ji
> 
> i am still contemplating on this. Each tuk connects to each person differently, i am going through my cycle of understanding.
> and I am generally not the one inclined to discourse.
> I would rather understand and imbibe.



Ok, I will give you the benefit of the doubt that you are still trying to understand this Shabad. So, please post your personal expression when you have understood this one and the others that you have done the same in different threads in the forum.

In the meantime, please post the Shabad/s in this thread that you do understand and share your thoughts and feelings about them. I am sure with a person of your caliber,you must have a lot of them in your mental archive or in your computer hard drive as a computer savvy person you are.

Please share your Gurmat wisdom with us.

Lastly I am still waiting for the response  about my questions regarding the Shabad you have copied and pasted in the *"What is Dharam Yudh?"* thread.


Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2009)

I need quickly to intervene on this. The post by Huck Finn was in another thread and I moved it here because it was in my estimation not related to the original thread. There was no explanation of the fit between shabad and topic, and so I migrated it to the current location. So please do give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 9, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> I need quickly to intervene on this. The post by Huck Finn was in another thread and I moved it here because it was in my estimation not related to the original thread. There was no explanation of the fit between shabad and topic, and so I migrated it to the current location. So please do give the benefit of the doubt.



Narayanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

Point well taken. I do have  the habit of giving the benefit of the doubt which I also mentioned to Huck_ Finn ji the same in this thread and in one of the other threads. This is a good Sikhi trait that all should adapt to and then adhere to.

So, let us hope that Huck_Finn ji shares his own thoughts and feelings about the above Shabad or any other which is the only objective of this thread as beautifully mentioned by Mai Harinder ji in her introduction.

Note to Huck_ Finn ji: "I do apologise in advance if you feel offended by my remarks as I did not have the information that has been  given now by Narayanjot ji about your post being moved here.  
 I will wait for you to share your thoughts about the Shabads you copy and paste."


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 10, 2009)

Shanti Kaur puts it beautifully.

YouTube - english Sikh KATHA GURU bani kirtan


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 10, 2009)

Most Sikh mothers (and many Hindu also) of our generation sang this Shabad, on the Birthday, on wedding on any other joyous occasion or when the son left home for studies or work.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

*The journey continues.....
**
August 6th,2009

Today's 5.3 mile journey:Eh neitroh mereio,HAR tum mein jot dhari, HAR bin avar  nan dekho koi." 

Hey person, Ik Ong Kaar gave you the sight so you could see  goodness in ALL, no exception.This sight for you to control your lust and  gluttony. For you, not to make your eyes bigger than your tummy."

August 7th,2009
Today's journey of 5.3 miles: HAR bin avar nah dekho koyee, Nadri HAR  nihaleiah." 

Hey person, when you see goodness in ALL, then you will discover IK  ONG KAAR in ALL."

August 8th,2009

Today's 7  mile journey: Eehoh vis sansaar tun dekhdei,Eehoh HAR kah roop hai, HAR roop  nadiri ayaeiah. 

Hey person, what you see around you and is awestruck with is the  WOW! factor of IK ONG KAAr's omnipresence, who is both in organic and in  inorganic.*
*
August 09,2009

**Today's 7  mile journey:**Gur parsadi bujheiyah, janh vekhan, HAR IK hai, HAR bin avar nah koyee ll  
Kaheih Nanak ehi netar andh sei, SATGURU milieiyah, dibh drisht  hoyee.ll36ll

Hey person, IK ONG KAAR gave you this sight. So, if you can  not see IK ONG KAAR in ALL, then you can not see IK ONG KAAR at all because His  omnipresence makes Him present in all there is.

Therefore, in your  actions you make sure that you see no stranger,you feel no enmity.

Says  Nanak, that before finding connection with SATGURU, I was in the dark due to my  ignorance, like a blind person. Thanks to THE SOURCE, I have seen the  light.ll36ll


**
*Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 10, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

*Deleted* ]Thousands of hearts, lakhs of hearts, crores of hearts.  The heart of a parent (father, as well as mother) sending off a child (son or daughter) into danger.  Of course, life itself is dangerous;  we need to trust in Akaal Purakh and the good sense we have taught our children.

Yes, think of it.  You have brought back a memory long buried in my mind.  After he had been blessed with Amrit, shortly before his death in battle (Delhi Pogrom, 1984), I sang - or rather tried to sing this to him.  I remember him grinning at me, "Aw, Ma!"  A  big hug.  And a smile of pure joy.

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

Sadh Sangat,

Guru Fateh.

It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with the incorrect literal translation which is very common in Gurbani. It is a common belief that " Poothaa" in the above Shabad and mentioned in the verse below means Son which is not only incorrect but quite insulting to our Gurus, hence, to SGGS. People even who know Gurmukhi make the same mistake, which is sad. That is the reason Harbans Singh ji mentioned that it is sung when the son goes away or on birthdays. It is a shame because SGGS is not sexist, to the contrary.

In the following verse POOTHAA means a child, who could be of either gender, not just son.

ਪੂਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਕੀ ਆਸੀਸ ॥ 
poothaa maathaa kee aasees ||
O son, this is your mother's hope and prayer


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 10, 2009)

NamJap ji

So far I have not been able to view the Shanti Kaur video because of commotion on the YouTube side. Maybe sometime today....hope so. Thanks

*Later -- well it finally loaded. And Yes Shanti Kaur puts it perfectly -- and it is very appropriate. Nice of you to put this video into contact with me. *


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

Tejwant Ji, Gurfateh.

You are spot on. People make up their own meanings.
Pootah..is CHILD. Even in everyday colloquial Punjabi  a dad may even call his Daughter..PUTTAR..lassii dey...or tell his Noohn (daughter in Law) Puttar manji dah deh.
2. In naother shabd the word Putterean..also is for BOTH - male/female CHILDREN. Puttreean Gandh paveh Sansaar...meaning Children tie you down to this world..its NOT just SONS...its CHILDREN/Family...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 10, 2009)

Gyani ji,

Guru Fateh.

Allow me to share this with you all that I have always addressed Jaskeerat Kaur, PUTTAR, eversince she was a child, whenever I call her or have a conversation with her. Same goes for Trimaan without saying.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Aug 10, 2009)

Giani Jarnail Singh Ji and Tejwant Singh Ji,

I hope no one would think me amiss and off-topic if I say both your comments are poignantly sweet.

Thanks, guys!

Chardi kala!  :ice:

Mai


----------



## simpy (Aug 11, 2009)

Guru is the most powerful and endless ocean of knowledge..........
so sweet...............it sweetens the mind and body so deeply, then nothing else seems that sweet anymore
so bold.................nothing else can overtake it, actually Guru Shabad takes over everything -- your ears hear Gurbani Guru Guru Shabad through everything and everyone

Guru is Majestic....

Dear Tejwant Singh ji---
Your words--"It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with..........quite insulting to our Gurus........" surprised me... Who can ruin the most powerful, what are you saying??????????? who can insult The Guru????? who has that power???????

Nothing can ruin it---------it is infinite--------no one can insult Guru--they can try to do it, but is it possible???? NO WAY.  There is a genuine reason for me being surprised at your comments as you have made many many claims in the same thread for being with Shabad Guru--- so long on such and such days!!!!! still you are insecure!!!!! and are believed to think that someone else has the power to ruin it or insult it!!!!!!!

All one has to believe is "Guru" call it Shabad or Guru or Waheguru-- no difference.. 
Guru Jevad avar na koi, Dear Tejwant Ji. 
We all(the whole humanity) are supposed to surrender our minds, ears, bodies to the Shabad Guru, How can one set their mind to surrender all to Guru if he/she thinks there are others who can ruin his/her Guru....................there are others who can insult his/her Guru..................    

btw like your words from another post of yours-- "*Hey person, IK ONG KAAR gave you this sight. So, if you can not see IK ONG KAAR in ALL, then you can not see IK ONG KAAR at all because His omnipresence makes Him present in all there is.*
*..*
*Therefore, in your actions you make sure that you see no stranger, you feel no enmity.*
"
He is All and All is Him. His Majesty .... jo jo deesay tera roop ...


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tejwant ji,

My thoughts were also the same but our dear moms were partial to sons simply because in those days (both in east and in west) only male members were involved in all the action!


----------



## simpy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> This is what Guru Ji actually taught us how to use GURBANI (the Tools) in the Tool Box (SGGS)..Tejwant Jis expressions borrowed by me with appreciation and thanks...to CHANGE our Daily Lives.
> Gurbani is for LIVING...as declared in the Closing Shabad of SGGS...Thaal wich teen vastoo paiyoh..Sat Santokh Vicharo..Amarit naam thakur ka paiyoh, Jis ka Sabhs adharo...Je Ko KHAVEH, Je ko BHUNCHEH tis ka hoi Udharo...GURBANI..has to be "EATEN"...Tasted.. CHEWED...DIGESTED....in order for US to have the Benefits of its "juices"...vitamins..within it...to GROW our "bodies..mann's Health...
> SAdly the growing "Pujaree class/neo brahmins and clergy" in Sikhism has enforced the growing tendency among Sikhs to merely BOW, pay obeisance, matha tek money, gifts, make karrah parshad, langgars, etc and place the SGGS in perpetual Rumallas..ONLY to be "read" by PAID Granthis/Ragis/Parcharaks/Jathedars etc and NOT by SIKHS. The Pujarees grabbed thsi RIGHT of SIKHS..and the latter is guilty of RELINQUISHING its Rights through voluntary abdication of responsibilitues fors elf impriovement through Gurbani..and instead choosing the short cut path promised by the DERA BABAS..Dehdharee Guurs, and granthis, jathedars, ragis to.."leave the SGGS paaths/Gurbani to us to read, do paath, sing as Gurbani"...while YOU SIKHS just arrange the PAYMENT. Thus the ENTIRE SIKH NATION is in DEEP STUPOR...we are in trouble..and we are all keeping the TOOL BOX and its TOOLS safely LOCKED UP..and have given the "keys" to the Pujarees/clergy..Guru Arjun ji Called this the PIO DADDEH DA KHAZANAH..which we are supposed to USE for OUR BENEFIT..instead we gave it to the PUJAREES for "safekeeping"...
> 
> Its my sincerest hope that this THREAD will help open a lot of closed doors..and allow us all to have a look at the WONDERS Guru Ji left for us...the Pio daddeh da Khazanah...as Ali Baba entered the cave of Treasures and was awed by the rubies and gold ornaments piled up..we SIKHS will see what we have been missing...for so long...:happy::happy:


 


For any seeker, be a pujari/non pujari/sikh/non-sikh  Guru is the most powerful, the unlimited source of knowledge and wisdom. 
He/she doesn't wait for someone other to assist him/her to connect to the Guru. Or Guru needs any vichole to connect to His followers, does He????????????????? 
Others can sit there and claim whatever they want to, does it bother the seeker???  or let me put it this way.. SHOULD IT BOTHER THE SEEKER, unless he/she is a pakhandi!!!!!!!! 

jado prem de sar andar thantha marde..........sab pujari/granthi/sgpc rules/amrit shak singh who claims them to be the only pure people on the face of this earth/pakhandi saadh/pakhandi parcharak///i can go on and on with the list/   dhare de dhare reh jande-----------seeker is joined with the majestic Almighty for ever and ever  pakhandies can beat their worldly drums for ever, most :welcome: to them for their hardwork.. but nothing ever stopped a true seeker in any era .........................nothing, as all is He Himself...................


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

Simpy ji,

Guru Fateh.

Thanks for joining the forum. You have already enriched us fellow members with your Gurmat wisdom and I hope you continue doing that.

You Write:



> Guru is the most powerful and endless ocean of knowledge..........
> so sweet...............it sweetens the mind and body so deeply, then nothing else seems that sweet anymore
> so bold.................nothing else can overtake it, actually Guru Shabad takes over everything -- your ears hear Gurbani Guru Guru Shabad through everything and everyone
> 
> Guru is Majestic....


I totally agree with you with your above statement.



> Dear Tejwant Singh ji---
> Your words--"It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with..........quite insulting to our Gurus........" surprised me... Who can ruin the most powerful, what are you saying??????????? who can insult The Guru????? who has that power???????


First of all those are incomplete words of mine so, they do not give the true message.

Allow me to re-post it :

*"It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with the incorrect literal translation which is very common in Gurbani.* It is a common belief that " Poothaa" in the above Shabad and mentioned in the verse below means Son which is not only incorrect but quite insulting to our Gurus, hence, to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. People even who know Gurmukhi make the same mistake, which is sad. That is the reason Harbans Singh ji mentioned that it is sung when the son goes away or on birthdays. It is a shame because Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is not sexist, to the contrary.

In the following verse POOTHAA means a child, who could be of either gender, not just son.

ਪੂਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਕੀ ਆਸੀਸ ॥ 
poothaa maathaa kee aasees ||
O son, this is your mother's hope and prayer"


Your  questions are answered by the above in *bold*. When GURU SHABAD is not translated properly, hence distorted then  the message is ruined and lost in the wrong translation. Most of the literal translations are incorrect, hence send the wrong message rather than the SAT our Gurus tried to show us. The best example is in the post itself.



> Nothing can ruin it---------it is infinite--------no one can insult Guru--they can try to do it, but is it possible???? NO WAY.


I beg to differ because of the reasons given above. Once again, if you get the wrong message than what our Gurus wanted us to give, the message is ruined. What are you getting then? Not the message our GURUS wanted to convey to us so that we could put that into practice to breed goodness within.

One more thing I disagree with you when you say, "





> no one can insult Guru


". Anyone can hurl insults at anyone. The insulter knows what he/she is doing which is insulting the other person or persons, however, it depends on the one towards whom the insults are hurled at how he/ she takes it.

Yes, Our GURUS  never felt insulted even though our 5th Guru was put on a hot plate, hot sand was poured on his head and was boiled in a cauldron. Same thing can be said about our 9th Guru.



> There is a genuine reason for me being surprised at your comments as you have made many many claims in the same thread for being with Shabad Guru--- so long on such and such days!!!!! *still you are insecure!!!!!*


Thanks for prejudging me. I do not think that is a Sikhi trait. Giving the benefit of the doubt sure is. I am a work in progress. Sikhi is the journey of the individual, each of us carry our own spiritual torch.



> and are believed to think that someone else has the power to ruin it or insult it!!!!!!


Your above statement has already been answered. It seems, I was not able to convey the message to you the way I wrote it initially. I hope it is clear now. Gyani Arshi is and others understood  what I wanted to convey.




> How can one set their mind to surrender all to Guru if he/she thinks there are others who can ruin his/her Guru....................there are others who can insult his/her Guru..................


Simpy ji,

You are just being repetitive here. Your queries have already  been responded to. It would be beneficial if you read the post all over again.

Thanks and regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## simpy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dear Tejwant Ji,

Thanks for the reply. I humbly understand exactly what you are trying to say. I know that you have this understanding that ---- meaning is ruined.

It is true when we talk about it as a scholar..... meaning is distorted.. totally agree but only as a scholar. 

Once we are connected to Guru Ji as a chela, we are protected. We are under devine shelter, He Himself provides the correct understanding Tejwant Ji. Bahn phar ke paar kaun lagaunda hai--- Guru Ji na k translator. 

All I am trying to say Tejwant Ji, you connect yourself to Gurbani that much... as per your other posts I see, just go another step forward to Guru Ji and believe Him to be the Supreme bestower of divine knowledge, leave alone these translators who distort the meaning. *Share the correct understanding that He has bestowed you*.............You wont loose anything....

Those who mistranslate Gurbani---- some do it intentionally, some do it because of less understanding of the language or by mistake. Those who believe them are also in the same boat. All are learning, Guru is sitting right there within all of us-----Everybody!!!! right-------The Great Master of all is in all. By indulging into this khel of translations we only slow down our speed.....doesn't effect anybody else.....

Never be afraid of sharing the Truth, but dont indulge in this game of incorrect translations.....just a suggestion Tejwant Ji........... Share the knowledge He has bestowed you........

And please please---Guru is not some anyone---------------- GURU IS THE SUPREME POWER, dont underestimate the Guru. Ik Sikh nu ta eh nahi kehna chahida-- koi anjaan kahe ta keh daey ehnu pata nahi si...................
I am not judging you to insult you my dear, I spoke the truth, I felt it should be said, so i did. I sincerely apologise for being harsh, if you think that's what it is. But I am not a person who will fold the truth in many wraps and then will unfold it one by one .... i am straight forward, especially when it is spiritual matter. 

Forgive me if i repeated myself--- galat aadat hai......been a teacher for many years 
Forgive me if you think I am judging you and trying to teach you something wrong. You can keep believing what you do, just wanted to share my humble thoughts. I just felt to speak up as I felt that it will help you or if not you it will help another reader..... so I did. 
Because anybody who will read in one of your post--- this person is connected to God impression
In the other post he/she will read that-- this person is afraid that his/her Guru can be ruined by some other power---.can cofuse a person a lot more than the wrong translations 

Guru is the Supreme, Tejwant Ji. how can you even believe He is not, How can you?????????????????after reading so much Gurbani!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! comparing Guru to anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And you mentioned Gyani Arshi Ji and others, I suggest the same thing to all of them too--- Guru is the Supreme, no one can ruin Guru and His message-- Eh bharam hai k koi Guru da mukabla kar sakda, History gavah hai........Guru Sahib ne kain de bharam tode ne.........par bharam da illaj Guru de naal vishaas naal connect ho k hona hai. Shak te bharam rakh k nahi.........

I repeat myself:

How can one set their mind to surrender all to Guru if he/she thinks there are others who can ruin his/her Guru....................there are others who can insult his/her Guru.................. 

Guru mera rakha sabhni thaaee.........................

Another thing I must say--- Tejwant Ji if you were talking about just wrong translatuions and correcting it--- all that i said, it would have not been said -- I said it just because: "It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with..........quite insulting to our Gurus........"  

Beautiful Shabad is So pwerful Tewant Ji--- it can't be ruined
Guru is so majestic---- who has the capacity to insult Guru Ji!!!!!!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 11, 2009)

Simpy ji, ( I wish I knew your name like our GURU bestowed upon  all of us by giving us the first letter of our name so I could address you in a proper manner).

Guru Fateh.

Thanks for the response.

You write:



> It is true when we talk about it as a scholar..... meaning is distorted.. totally agree but only as a scholar.


Is this you opinion or have you  met many scholars and by interacting with them you came to the above conclusion? Please share with us the names of these scholars so we can also learn more about them.

All I know about myself is that I am neither a scholar, historian, an intellect, teacher of Sikhi nor do I pretend or intend to be.

I am just a seeker, a student, a learner, a Sikh who likes to think aloud and this forum has given me that honour  and privilege to do so.  Nothing more.



> Once we are connected to Guru Ji as a chela, we are protected. We are under devine shelter, He Himself provides the correct understanding


I agree with you, but if we do not understand or understand it in a wrong way, the message of our GURU, then we can not find the connection. One can only walk after learning how to crawl first.



> All I am trying to say Tejwant Ji, you connect yourself to Gurbani that much... as per your other posts I see, *just go another step forward to Guru Ji and believe Him to be the Supreme bestower of divine knowledge, leave alone these translators who distort the meaning*. ...


I am a bit confused by your comment above in bold which contradicts your prior statement. As you said GURU does everything which is correct then let Our GURU do the same thing to me when HE finds it fit. Our GURU does not need any person's intervention or advice.

I never said translators distort Gurbani. I have no idea where you got that from. I am not accusing anyone. We have all these Teekas in English and Punjabi which can not be ignored. Literal translations are used all the times in all different forums. Sikhs refer to them all the times. So, what you are saying is more utopic than real.One can not understand Gurbani by just parroting it daily. One can not find the connection without Shabad Vichaar. SGGS demands that from us.



> *Share the correct understanding that He has bestowed you*.............You wont loose anything.


Thanks for you advice once again. If you read my post to which you initially responded to, I exactly did that. I have no idea how you missed it.



> Those who mistranslate Gurbani---- some do it intentionally,


This is your assertion, not mine. I never said the above nor  do I know anyone who has done that on purpose. Please share with us who has done that?



> some do it because of less understanding of the language or by mistake.


I have no idea, I can not judge others why they do it. We are all trying to understand Gurbani in our own ways with references from others like Prof. Sahib Singh ji.



> Those who believe them are also in the same boat.


Once again, this is your judgment. Only Ik Ong Kaar knows which milestone each of us is at. Neither yourself, nor me or anyone can find that out no matter how much we try to pretend to know.



> All are learning, Guru is sitting right there within all of us-----Everybody!!!! right-------The Great Master of all is in all. By indulging into this khel of translations we only slow down our speed.....doesn't effect anybody else.....


Then please share with us what methods to use.  Finding Sehaj within does not need to be speedy. To the contrary.



> Never be afraid of sharing the Truth, but dont indulge in this game of incorrect translations.....just a suggestion Tejwant Ji........... Share the knowledge He has bestowed you........


Repetitive stuff as usual. Nothing new.



> And please please---Guru is not some anyone---------------- GURU IS THE SUPREME POWER, dont underestimate the Guru


Once again, I am sorry to say that you are prejudging. Where did I say that or what did I say that you inferred the above from?

.





> Ik Sikh nu ta eh nahi kehna chahida-- koi anjaan kahe ta keh daey ehnu pata nahi si...


One request, whatever you want to express, please write in English because we have lots of members who do not understand Punjabi.



> I am not judging you to insult you my dear,


Well, how would you define your following statement in your initial post if not judging?  



> There is a genuine reason for me being surprised at your comments as you have made many many claims in the same thread for being with Shabad Guru--- so long on such and such days!!!!! *still you are insecure!!!!!*


I never claimed anything anywhere. You are reading what is not written.



> I spoke the truth, I felt it should be said,


Only our GURU speaks the TRUTH. No human, either you, myself or anyone else knows the TRUTH. We think we do. TRUTH is only found in SGGS and we seek it through Shabad Vichaar. We humans speak subjectively what we may claim as the truth but it is not. It is just our opinion.



> I sincerely apologise for being harsh, if you think that's what it is


You are talking like a teacher now who thought he has just scolded his student.LOL. I never said that you were harsh. I have no idea where you got that from. As I said before, one of the Sikhi traits is to give the benefit of the doubt to others rather than claiming to know what they are thinking.

. 





> But I am not a person who will fold the truth in many wraps and then will unfold it one by one .... i am straight forward, especially when it is spiritual matter.


The above seems to indicate that it is more about you than about our GURU that you mentioned many times in your post. You mean you do not give the benefit of the doubt because you decide on your own what is on someone's mind rather than asking questions to them to clarify things? 




> Forgive me if you think I am judging you and trying to teach you something wrong. You can keep believing what you do, just wanted to share my humble thoughts. I just felt to speak up as I felt that it will help you or if not you it will help another reader..... so I did.
> Because anybody who will read in one of your post--- this person is connected to God impression. In the other post he/she will read that-- this person is afraid that his/her Guru can be ruined by some other power---.can cofuse a person a lot more than the wrong translations


Now you are also judging other members without knowing how or what they think which is interesting to say the least




> Guru is the Supreme, Tejwant Ji. how can you even believe He is not, How can you?????????????????after reading so much Gurbani!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! comparing Guru to anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


One more judgment. I never said what you claim that I did. It is all in your own imagination.



> And you mentioned Gyani Arshi Ji and others, I suggest the same thing to all of them too--- Guru is the Supreme, no one can ruin Guru and His message-- Eh bharam hai k koi Guru da mukabla kar sakda, History gavah hai........Guru Sahib ne kain de bharam tode ne.........par bharam da illaj Guru de naal vishaas naal connect ho k hona hai. Shak te bharam rakh k nahi...


What made you come to the conclusion that Gyani ji and others do not know that GURU is SUPREME?

......



> I repeat myself:
> 
> How can one set their mind to surrender all to Guru if he/she thinks there are others who can ruin his/her Guru....................there are others who can insult his/her Guru..................


One can see that.



> Guru mera rakha sabhni thaaee.........................


Yes, very much so. One more request, please use English interpretation in your own words so others can also understand what you are trying to say and participate.



> Another thing I must say--- Tejwant Ji if you were talking about just wrong translatuions and correcting it--- all that i said, it would have not been said -- I said it just because: "It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with..........quite insulting to our Gurus........"
> 
> Beautiful Shabad is So pwerful Tewant Ji--- it can't be ruined
> Guru is so majestic---- who has the capacity to insult Guru Ji!!!!!!


One more repetition,  from which there is nothing new to learn.

Thanks and regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## simpy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear Tejwant Ji, I appreciate the loooong reply. So in all you are saying-- i misunderstood you... Right.

Then clarify.

I hope you and i speak the same English 

I started with your words:
*"It is very common that the beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined with..........quite insulting to our Gurus........"* 


Now when do we say something like this (in English). Only if we are scared and or concerned that somehing is being ruined and we think that we can stop it from ruining. And what that will make the thinker---obviously the protector of the thing that was being ruined.

SO THAT MAKES ME READ YOUR WORDS AS-- 
DEAR TEJWANT SIGH JI IS CONCERENED/SCARED ABOUT GURU JI's PROTECTION.
DEAR TEJWANT SINGH JI IS POSING TO BE GURU JI's PROTECTOR. 
TEJWANT SINGH JI IS GOING TO PROTECT GURU JI FROM ANY RUINS AND INSULTS.

NOTHING ELSE IT TELLS ME DEAR TEJWANT JI. I tried to read it all the ways-- as a scholar, as a learner, as a layman.....that's the only message it depicts to me.

*PLease clarify if my english understanding is incorrect. Please..*

And that's only why I suggested you what i suggested. 

Guru Ji is our protector, we are nothing. Your argument that you gave in your first response where you were using 'anyone'.... to explain this. Every anyone is protected by Guru Ji by all means. 

For any Sikh (Guru Ji's Student) when they correct others for wrong translations or any wrong belief-- it means that they are helping another Sikh, they never can think even slightly that other person has the capacity to ruin or insult the Supreme Power-Guru Ji. If that kind of thought comes, we should try to stop it. Help each other to get out of that sort of thinking.
That's the concept of Sangat Tejwant Ji. We gather together by any means to assist each other on the sacred path. We are not Guru Ji's saviours. He is our Saviour.



Thanks Tejwant Ji.


----------



## simpy (Aug 12, 2009)

Your words Tejwant Ji:
"*I never said translators distort Gurbani."*

What did you mean by:"*beautiful Shabad and its message can be ruined "*

ruin is even worst than distort -----   i believe in english language when we compare these two words. 

Your Words:
"*Our GURU does not need any person's intervention or advice."*
i am certainly not advising Guru Ji, where did i say anything to Guru Ji in any of my posts while talking to you. I see Guru Ji in you but i am talking to SIR TEJWANT SINGH JI.

 I am only talking to another Student of Guru Ji. And only following the concept of Sangat.


Thanks a lot Tejwant Ji


----------



## simpy (Aug 12, 2009)

Another Thing I must say-----------------

Dear Tejwant Ji, Surrender is done to Guru Ji not anything or anyone. We are supposed to see Guru Ji in all, but still keep the Maya --the illussion aside and connect directly to Guru Ji. 

We are Sikhs, We are supposed to live in this illussionary world that is His creation as long as He wants us and as He wants us to, still stay detached from it. We are NOWAY supposed to surrender to Maya--the illussion.

Surrendering, Becoming the dust of everybody's feet -- means we follow His Hukam, not Maya's Hukam(dictatorship of illussion). Maya-The illussion can dance and dance but a Sikh is supposed to be fixed and connected to Guru ji with full faith.... . eg: Sikh still says and thinks-- Dhan Guru Ji-- even if somebody tries his/her best to tell him/her that the Sikh's Guru Dhan Guru Grath Sahib Ji is incapable of protecting him/her and tries to give the Sikh worldly benefits. Sikh never surrender to such gifts, neither a Sikh get scared of those who pose to scare him/her of worldy pain and/or obstructions in his/her path. Our History is full of it. Surrender in Sikhi is to Guru Ji, The Supreme Power-Nirankaar Himself. 

So no True Sikh ever surrendered to Maya-the illussion, they only surrender to Guru Ji, who is present everywhere. So by-- hoe sabhna ki renuka-- becoming the dust of everybody's feet is surrendering to Guru Ji's presence in all. this is what a sikh understands and practices dear Tejwant Ji. This is what Guru Ji tells us again and again. 

Thanks again Tejwant Singh Ji
BTW my first name is Simpy


----------



## simpy (Aug 12, 2009)

Sangat Ji,

Only following a Sikh's duty here: aap japo avra naam japavo...

'Pray to God and help others pray to Him'

If by believing that 'no one has the capacity to insult or ruin Guru ji' concept is wrong. And the belief that 'a fellow Sikh must not say such words that depict that Guru Ji the Supreme Power can be Ruined or insulted by another whosoever' is wrong. 
Please correct me.

I believe that Guru Ji is everywhere and protects all, everyone.
I believe that Guru Ji -the Supreme power is so Magnificent-- Ruining and or insulting Guru Ji is impossible. He is Nirankaar Himself. Guru Ji is the Purest and the Ultimate Truth, how can one ruin or insult Guru Ji. 
I believe that that 'anyone can harm our Guru' concept can only weaken our belief.
I believe that 'anyone can harm our Guru' concept will not help at all in total surrender, which is the very first step in Sikhi. 
I believe that Guru Ji protects all-- sinners and non sinners.
Sangat's concept is--help each other on this sacred path.
I believe that if some fellow sikh is inclined to believe this concept ''anyone can harm our Guru' , one must try to offer help, accepted or rejected: that's His Will.
I believe that we are supposed to Surrender to Guru Ji's Word and His Will only.

Please correct me if any of this belief goes against Gurbani.

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 12, 2009)

Simpy Singh/Kaur ji,

Guru Fateh.


All my answers are in the posts responded to you although you have failed to respond to any of my questions which is ok. I do not need any response for them anymore. If you can not understand my responses  then I am sorry, I can not help you anymore. 

Thanks for prejudging members of this forum.

Enjoy your journey.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## simpy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dear Tejwant Ji thanks for the reply. There is nothing necessary in your posts for me to answer, which i didn't. 

In my posts to you, all i did: I suggested you something as a fellow sikh. You can very well choose to ignore that. There is nothing to debate about here. I dont need to answer every question of yours. I am understanding you well enough. You are not writing anything else but plain English. Every word written by you is 100% understandable. With Guru Ji's grace I am fluent enough in this language to understand what is written by anybody. Don't need anybody's help. You are choosing to ignore my suggestions. That's well and good. I have no problem there. Peace prevails as usual. I did my duty as a fellow sikh. May all that written material help someone else, as i humbly believe that we have covered a very crucial point here. God's Will, who knows who is going to take the benefit. Birthi kade na hovai jan ki ardaas. 

Waheguru Rakha Tejwant Ji. Good Luck in your journey.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 17, 2009)

*The journey continues:

August 10th,2009

**Today's journey of 5.3miles:*

*Eh swarnonh mereiyoh sachei sunhnei noh pathaei. 
*

*"Hey person, IK ONG KAAR gave you the hearing through your ears to listen to the praises of THE ONLY SOURCE of all. In other words, be a good listener and only grasp what can breed goodness in you."*

*
August 11th, 2009.

**Today's journey of 5.3miles*


* sachei sunhnei noh pathaei, sareer laayeh,sunoh SAT BAANI.
 Jit suni, munn tunn hareiyah hohah, rasna rus samanee.

Hey person, You have been given this hearing by IK ONG KAAR to listen to his praises through TRUE BAANI. 

When we hear this wonderful BAANI, we will realise that once what was arid, desert-like barren within has come to life all of a sudden and consequently even the spiritual taste buds on our tongues get awakened and make us utter beautiful things.* 


*

August 12th 2009.

**Today's journey of 5.3 miles:*

*Sach alakh vidahni, tah kee gutth kahin nah jaie. 
Kaahei Nanak AMRIT NAAM sunhoh,paveeter hovoh, saachei sunhnei noh pathaaei.

It is hard to meet the Creator of the Universe and beyond, our Divine Master. IK ONG KAAR's form is immeasurable, inaccessible and unfathomable. IK ONG KAAR is all-pervading everywhere.

IK ONG KAAR is above all formless and indescribable, so sublime as to be totally beyond human powers of recognition, description, or conception.

 Says, Nanak, use your hearing to listen to what can breed goodness in you which can only happen by listening to AMRIT NAAM- GURBANI, which is the best detergent to cleanse yourself from the muck that you have accumulated within. IK ONG KAAR gave you the hearing just for this reason.* 

Tejwant Singh


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

Sat Sri Akal. I absolutely agree with Gyani Jarnail Singh.Most Sikhs are so ignorant,they recite GURBANI as a mantar, without understanding its meannig or the philosophy behind it.They believe if repeated again and again shabad will bring them riches and fortune.





Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> This is what Guru Ji actually taught us how to use GURBANI (the Tools) in the Tool Box (SGGS)..Tejwant Jis expressions borrowed by me with appreciation and thanks...to CHANGE our Daily Lives.
> Gurbani is for LIVING...as declared in the Closing Shabad of SGGS...Thaal wich teen vastoo paiyoh..Sat Santokh Vicharo..Amarit naam thakur ka paiyoh, Jis ka Sabhs adharo...Je Ko KHAVEH, Je ko BHUNCHEH tis ka hoi Udharo...GURBANI..has to be &quot;EATEN&quot;...Tasted.. CHEWED...DIGESTED....in order for US to have the Benefits of its &quot;juices&quot;...vitamins..within it...to GROW our &quot;bodies..mann's Health...
> SAdly the growing &quot;Pujaree class/neo brahmins and clergy&quot; in Sikhism has enforced the growing tendency among Sikhs to merely BOW, pay obeisance, matha tek money, gifts, make karrah parshad, langgars, etc and place the SGGS in perpetual Rumallas..ONLY to be &quot;read&quot; by PAID Granthis/Ragis/Parcharaks/Jathedars etc and NOT by SIKHS. The Pujarees grabbed thsi RIGHT of SIKHS..and the latter is guilty of RELINQUISHING its Rights through voluntary abdication of responsibilitues fors elf impriovement through Gurbani..and instead choosing the short cut path promised by the DERA BABAS..Dehdharee Guurs, and granthis, jathedars, ragis to..&quot;leave the SGGS paaths/Gurbani to us to read, do paath, sing as Gurbani&quot;...while YOU SIKHS just arrange the PAYMENT. Thus the ENTIRE SIKH NATION is in DEEP STUPOR...we are in trouble..and we are all keeping the TOOL BOX and its TOOLS safely LOCKED UP..and have given the &quot;keys&quot; to the Pujarees/clergy..Guru Arjun ji Called this the PIO DADDEH DA KHAZANAH..which we are supposed to USE for OUR BENEFIT..instead we gave it to the PUJAREES for &quot;safekeeping&quot;...
> 
> Its my sincerest hope that this THREAD will help open a lot of closed doors..and allow us all to have a look at the WONDERS Guru Ji left for us...the Pio daddeh da Khazanah...as Ali Baba entered the cave of Treasures and was awed by the rubies and gold ornaments piled up..we SIKHS will see what we have been missing...for so long...:happy::happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 26, 2009)

Jasbir Kaleka Ji,
Gurfateh.

You are one of the very few Sikhs who actually believe in the SGGS and its Divine Message.
Sadly most Sikhs today are just and mere ritualistic believers.
The SGGS is a Master Plan brought to us by the Guru Sahibaans that we are to USE and IMPLEMENT in our Daily lives. Only if we USE the GURBANI can we change our lives.
Merely bowing, matha teking money for the goluck, standing up in ardass, taking karah parshaad and eating Guru ka Langgar..or washing soem langgar bhandehs, or sweeping the Gurdwara floors, or shining some sangat shoes..is NOT GOING TO CHANGE OUR LIVES for the Better.. towards becoming the GURMUKH we aspire to be.
More and more sikhs are donating money for marble Gurdawars, golden palkis, menu driven langgars, lavish kirtan darbaars, huge nagar kirtans, B{censored}es of babas, etc etc...and almost NIL..for Khalsa Schools, Gurbani Classes, Gurbani paath classes, Gurbani VICHAAR classes, trying to UNDERSTAND gurbani and LIVE ACCORDINGLY.
More and more Siksh are going on teerath pilgrimages, having baths at sarovars, baolis, paying for akhand paaths, sehaj paaths etc..and hope all this will save them...when ALL THESE have been roundly condemned by Gurbani as WORTHLESS TASKS.
Those people who EARN from such rituals and paaths..are in charge..so they keep on defending their roti kapprra aur makaan..livelihood..and ordinary Sikhs keep on SINKING !!


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2010)

Something bad happened to me a few hours ago. Inches one way or the other and my neck would be broken. Now calmed down, I have taken today's hukamnama for support. Here it is, so that you also can lean on the truth of the Satguru.


ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥
soohee mehalaa 3 ||
Soohee, Third Mehl:

ਕਾਇਆ ਕਾਮਣਿ ਅਤਿ  ਸੁਆਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਉ ਪਿਰੁ ਵਸੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਨਾਲੇ ॥
kaaeiaa kaaman ath suaaliho pir vasai jis naalae ||
The body-bride is very beautiful;  she dwells with her Husband Lord.

ਪਿਰ ਸਚੇ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਲੇ ॥
pir sachae thae sadhaa suhaagan gur kaa sabadh samhaalae  ||
She becomes the  happy soul-bride of her True Husband Lord, contemplating the Word of  the Guru's Shabad.

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਸਦਾ  ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਹਉਮੈ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਜਾਲੇ ॥੧॥
har kee bhagath sadhaa rang raathaa houmai vichahu  jaalae ||1||
The  Lord's devotee is forever attuned to the Lord's Love; her ego is burnt  away from within. ||1||

ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਪੂਰੇ  ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥
vaahu  vaahu poorae gur kee baanee ||
Waaho! Waaho! Blessed, blessed is the Word of the Perfect  Guru's Bani.

ਪੂਰੇ  ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਉਪਜੀ ਸਾਚਿ ਸਮਾਣੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
poorae gur thae oupajee saach samaanee ||1|| rehaao ||
It wells up and springs forth from  the Perfect Guru, and merges into Truth. ||1||Pause||

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ ਵਸੈ ਖੰਡ ਮੰਡਲ ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar sabh kishh vasai khandd manddal  paathaalaa ||
Everything  is within the Lord - the continents, worlds and nether regions.

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨ ਦਾਤਾ ਵਸੈ ਸਭਨਾ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar jagajeevan dhaathaa vasai sabhanaa karae  prathipaalaa ||
The  Life of the World, the Great Giver, dwells within the body; He is the  Cherisher of all.

ਕਾਇਆ ਕਾਮਣਿ ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਹੇਲੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਲਾ ॥੨॥
kaaeiaa kaaman sadhaa suhaelee guramukh naam samhaalaa  ||2||
The  body-bride is eternally beautiful; the Gurmukh contemplates the Naam.  ||2||

ਕਾਇਆ  ਅੰਦਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਵਸੈ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਲਖਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar aapae vasai alakh n lakhiaa jaaee ||
The Lord Himself dwells within the  body; He is invisible and cannot be seen.

ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਮੁਗਧੁ  ਬੂਝੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਭਾਲਣਿ ਜਾਈ ॥
manamukh mugadhh boojhai naahee baahar bhaalan jaaee ||
The foolish self-willed manmukh  does not understand; he goes out searching for the Lord externally.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵੇ  ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਅਲਖੁ ਦਿਤਾ ਲਖਾਈ ॥੩॥
sathigur saevae sadhaa sukh paaeae  sathigur alakh dhithaa lakhaaee ||3||
One who serves the True Guru is  always at peace; the True Guru has shown me the Invisible Lord. ||3||

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਰਤਨ  ਪਦਾਰਥ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਰੇ ਭੰਡਾਰਾ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar rathan padhaarathh bhagath bharae  bhanddaaraa ||
Within  the body there are jewels and precious treasures, the over-flowing  treasure of devotion.

ਇਸੁ ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਨਉ ਖੰਡ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮੀ ਹਾਟ ਪਟਣ ਬਾਜਾਰਾ ॥
eis kaaeiaa andhar noukhandd prithhamee haatt pattan  baajaaraa ||
Within  this body are the nine continents of the earth, its markets, cities and  streets.

ਇਸੁ  ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਉ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥੪॥
eis kaaeiaa andhar naam no nidhh  paaeeai gur kai sabadh veechaaraa ||4||
Within this body are the nine  treasures of the Naam; contemplating the Word of the Guru's Shabad, it  is obtained. ||4||

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਤੋਲਿ  ਤੁਲਾਵੈ ਆਪੇ ਤੋਲਣਹਾਰਾ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar thol thulaavai aapae tholanehaaraa ||
Within the body, the Lord estimates  the weight; He Himself is the weigher.

ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਰਤਨੁ  ਜਵਾਹਰ ਮਾਣਕੁ ਤਿਸ ਕਾ ਮੋਲੁ ਅਫਾਰਾ ॥
eihu man rathan javaahar maanak this kaa mol afaaraa ||
This mind is the jewel, the gem,  the diamond; it is absolutely priceless.

ਮੋਲਿ ਕਿਤ ਹੀ  ਨਾਮੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਨਾਹੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰ ਬੀਚਾਰਾ ॥੫॥
mol kith hee naam paaeeai naahee  naam paaeeai gur beechaaraa ||5||
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, cannot be purchased at  any price; the Naam is obtained by contemplating the Guru. ||5||

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਸੁ  ਕਾਇਆ ਖੋਜੈ ਹੋਰ ਸਭ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਈ ॥
guramukh hovai s kaaeiaa khojai hor sabh bharam bhulaaee  ||
One who becomes  Gurmukh searches this body; all others just wander around in confusion.

ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਦੇਇ ਸੋਈ  ਜਨੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਹੋਰ ਕਿਆ ਕੋ ਕਰੇ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥
jis no dhaee soee jan paavai hor kiaa ko karae  chathuraaee ||
That  humble being alone obtains it, unto whom the Lord bestows it. What  other clever tricks can anyone try?

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਭਉ  ਭਾਉ ਵਸੈ ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਪਾਈ ॥੬॥
kaaeiaa andhar bho bhaao vasai gur parasaadhee paaee  ||6||
Within the  body, the Fear of God and Love for Him abides; by Guru's Grace, they are  obtained. ||6||

ਕਾਇਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਬਿਸਨੁ ਮਹੇਸਾ ਸਭ ਓਪਤਿ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੰਸਾਰਾ ॥
kaaeiaa andhar brehamaa bisan  mehaesaa sabh oupath jith sansaaraa ||
Within the body, are Brahma, Vishnu  and Shiva, from whom the whole world emanated.

ਸਚੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਖੇਲੁ  ਰਚਾਇਆ ਆਵਾ ਗਉਣੁ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥
sachai aapanaa khael rachaaeiaa aavaa goun paasaaraa ||
The True Lord has staged and  contrived His own play; the expanse of the Universe comes and goes.

ਪੂਰੈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਆਪਿ ਦਿਖਾਇਆ ਸਚਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ ॥੭॥
poorai sathigur aap dhikhaaeiaa sach naam nisathaaraa  ||7||
The Perfect  True Guru Himself has made it clear, that emancipation comes through the  True Name. ||7||

ਸਾ ਕਾਇਆ ਜੋ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵੈ ਸਚੈ ਆਪਿ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥
saa kaaeiaa jo sathigur saevai sachai aap savaaree ||
That body, which serves the True  Guru, is embellished by the True Lord Himself.

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਦਰਿ  ਢੋਈ ਨਾਹੀ ਤਾ ਜਮੁ ਕਰੇ ਖੁਆਰੀ ॥
vin naavai dhar dtoee naahee thaa jam karae khuaaree ||
Without the Name, the mortal finds  no place of rest in the Court of the Lord; he shall be tortured by the  Messenger of Death.

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੁ ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਪਾਏ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ॥੮॥੨॥
naanak sach vaddiaaee paaeae jis no har kirapaa dhhaaree  ||8||2||
O Nanak,  true glory is bestowed, when the Lord showers His Mercy. ||8||2||

This shabad is unmistakably that of 'Guru Amar Das in the house of Guru Nanak, and is on Ang 754


----------



## Bahadar S (Apr 20, 2010)

Gurfateh ji.
Shabad Guru is such a great experience some shabads calm you down makes you have a brighter outlook.Other Shabads gets your heart pumping some adrenaline. One of my favorite "Mere Man Ram Naam Chit Laye" truley a great experience.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks bahadur ji

The purpose of this thread was and is to share how the shabad guru acts in our daily lives and is not limited to mediation or once a week hukamnama in the gurdwara. It has always been a help to me.

Thank you for sharing your experience too.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*



jasbirkaleka said:


> Sat Sri Akal. I absolutely agree with Gyani Jarnail Singh.Most Sikhs are so ignorant,they recite GURBANI as a mantar, without understanding its meannig or the philosophy behind it.They believe if repeated again and again shabad will bring them riches and fortune.


Jasbir Kaleka ji,
A little to the side: Doesn't gurbani tell us to repeat Naam over and over again? Doesn't it say that doing so will in fact, bring fortune and riches? I am not so sure that the issue is so black and white, there are levels of ignorance.

Many Sikhs I have met equate Naam to Gurbani itself. In the process, Gurbani becomes a mantra that's to be chanted over and over. Here's the transition:
Gurbani contains praises of the Lord > Gurbani says to chant praises of the Lord > Chant (the relevant passages in) Gurbani 
I am not sure how Naam and Praises of the Lord are related though.

... Its all in good faith and isn't that what it all boils down to when one speaks of religion, faith?

relevant quotes from srigranth.org:
http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=23&english=t&id=950#l950


> Page 23, Line 5
> ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਲਾਹਾ ਅਗਲਾ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਹਰਿ ਮਨ ਮਾਹ ॥੪॥੨੩॥
> हरि जपि लाहा अगला निरभउ हरि मन माह ॥४॥२३॥
> Har jap lāhā aglā nirbẖa▫o har man māh. ||4||23||
> ...



On the surface, it does appear like doesn't it?
I am sure you guys have a different, perhaps deeper, interpretation.


----------



## japjisahib04 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*

One such sabd, 'kapr rup suhavana chad dunia andar javna manda changha aapna aapai hi keeta aapnai' SGGS 470.19 kept me wondering for few days as what link changa mandha relates with this pankti until I came to the conclusion to interpret, 'divine knowledge is so blissful thus abandon worldly show off and hyprocracy and instead divert your mind inside which will shake my conscience then only I will come know the reason of my sufferings.
Best regards


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Living The ShabadGuru:  My Thoughts And Feelings*



japjisahib04 said:


> One such sabd, 'kapr rup suhavana chad dunia andar javna manda changha aapna aapai hi keeta aapnai' SGGS 470.19 kept me wondering for few days as what link changa mandha relates with this pankti until I came to the conclusion to interpret, 'divine knowledge is so blissful thus abandon worldly show off and hyprocracy and instead divert your mind inside which will shake my conscience then only I will come know the reason of my sufferings.
> Best regards



Mohinder ji

That is so beautiful.  Today I was thinking that in the hukam - nama the shabad gives the reason in a most personal message.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 21, 2010)

ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. 
Pauri. 
ਪਉੜੀ। 

ਕਪੜੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਣਾ ਛਡਿ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਜਾਵਣਾ ॥ 
Kapaṛ rūp suhāvaṇā cẖẖad ḏunī▫ā anḏar jāvṇā.
  I am leaving this world naked after having worn beautiful vestments.
  I was beautiful when I was here.

ਮੰਦਾ ਚੰਗਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਕੀਤਾ ਪਾਵਣਾ ॥ 
Manḏā cẖanga āpṇā āpe hī kīṯā pāvṇā.
  I am taking the fruits from the seeds I sowed in my life.
  Many will be bitter and throny and perhaps a rare may be sweet

ਹੁਕਮ ਕੀਏ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਵਦੇ ਰਾਹਿ ਭੀੜੈ ਅਗੈ ਜਾਵਣਾ ॥ 
Hukam kī▫e man bẖāvḏe rāhi bẖīṛai agai jāvṇā.
  I did here what I felt like, wandered around following my own wishes.
  But from now on I will be walking on the razor’s edge.

ਨੰਗਾ ਦੋਜਕਿ ਚਾਲਿਆ ਤਾ ਦਿਸੈ ਖਰਾ ਡਰਾਵਣਾ ॥ 
Nangā ḏojak cẖāli▫ā ṯā ḏisai kẖarā darāvaṇā. 
  How my nakedness is scary and ugly!
  Where’s the beauty gone?
 <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
 <!--[endif]-->
ਕਰਿ ਅਉਗਣ ਪਛੋਤਾਵਣਾ ॥੧੪॥ 
Kar a▫ugaṇ pacẖẖoṯāvaṇā. ||14|| 
  I regret the bitter and thorny fruits I have reaped from the seeds I sowed.
  It is all my doing, my living in me-ism rather than in One-ism.


SGGS 470-14


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 21, 2010)

Really wonderful translation. I bet it is your own.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 22, 2010)

Narayanjot ji,

Guru fateh.

The interesting part is that our Guru is talking about himself which shows that our Gurus were one of us. They did not put themselves on the pedestal like the today's so called    " Brahamgyanis".

After reading this beautiful poetry, one feels closer to the friend and the mate called our Guru because there is no vacuum which is created by the  hierarchy in most of the religions. There is no generational or spiritual gap here either. It is all shoulder to shoulder, holding hands with your best friend.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## findingmyway (Dec 20, 2010)

This shabad always touches me deeply whenever I hear it.

YouTube        - Mil Mere Preetma Jio Bhai Narinder Singh Ji Deptford NJ Wale

Page 244 Guru Amar Das
ਮਿਲੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮਾ ਜੀਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਖਰੀ ਨਿਮਾਣੀ ॥
mil maerae preethamaa jeeo thudhh bin kharee nimaanee ||
Meet me, O my Dear Beloved. Without You, I am totally dishonored.

    ਮੈ ਨੈਣੀ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਜੀਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਅੰਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਣੀ ॥
mai nainee needh n aavai jeeo bhaavai ann n paanee ||
Sleep does not come to my eyes, and I have no desire for food or water.

    ਪਾਣੀ ਅੰਨੁ ਨ ਭਾਵੈ ਮਰੀਐ ਹਾਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਪਿਰ ਕਿਉ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥
paanee ann n bhaavai mareeai haavai bin pir kio sukh paaeeai ||
I have no desire for food or water, and I am dying from the pain of separation. Without my Husband Lord, how can I find peace?

ਗੁਰ ਆਗੈ ਕਰਉ ਬਿਨੰਤੀ ਜੇ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਜਿਉ ਮਿਲੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਮਿਲਾਈਐ ॥
gur aagai karo binanthee jae gur bhaavai jio milai thivai milaaeeai ||
I offer my prayers to the Guru; if it pleases the Guru, He shall unite me with Himself.

    ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਲਏ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਆਪਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਘਰਿ ਆਏ ॥
aapae mael leae sukhadhaathaa aap miliaa ghar aaeae ||
The Giver of peace has united me with Himself; He Himself has come to my home to meet me.

    ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾਮਣਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ ਨਾ ਪਿਰੁ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਜਾਏ ॥੪॥੨॥
naanak kaaman sadhaa suhaagan naa pir marai n jaaeae ||4||2||
O Nanak, the soul-bride is forever the Lord's favorite wife; her Husband Lord does not die, and He shall never leave. ||4||2||


----------



## japjisahib04 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> ਪਉੜੀ।
> ਕਪੜੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਣਾ ਛਡਿ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਜਾਵਣਾ ॥
> Kapaṛ rūp suhāvaṇā cẖẖad ḏunī▫ā anḏar jāvṇā.
> I am leaving this world naked after having worn beautiful vestments.
> I was beautiful when I was here.


 
Tejwant Ji, 

How about my little understanding of interpretating the above pankti by inserting coma after ਛਡਿ. The divine knowledge is so blissful, thus abandon the hypocracy of taking pride in worldly show off and rather reflect upon your innerself.
Best regards
sahni mohinder


----------



## findingmyway (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard this shabad recently at Gurdwara and haven't been able to get it out my head (not that i mind  ). I think it is just beautiful as all shabads are but for some reason this one stuck with me! Enjoy :blueturban:

Ang 673
ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
dhhanaasaree mehalaa 5 ||

ਪਾਨੀ ਪਖਾ ਪੀਸਉ ਸੰਤ ਆਗੈ ਗੁਣ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਈ ॥
paanee pakhaa peeso santh aagai gun govindh jas gaaee ||
I carry the water, wave the fan, and grind the corn for the Saints; I constantly sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe.

ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਮਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰੈ ਇਹੁ ਬਿਸ੍ਰਾਮ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਈ ॥੧॥
saas saas man naam samhaarai eihu bisraam nidhh paaee ||1||
With each and every breath, my mind remembers the Naam, the Name of the Lord; in this way, it finds the treasure of peace. ||1||

ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਰਹੁ ਦਇਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਾਈ ॥
thumh karahu dhaeiaa maerae saaee ||
Have pity on me, O my Lord and Master.

ਐਸੀ ਮਤਿ ਦੀਜੈ ਮੇਰੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
aisee math dheejai maerae thaakur sadhaa sadhaa thudhh dhhiaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
Bless me with such understanding, O my Lord and Master, that I may forever and ever meditate on You. ||1||Pause||

ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਰੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਛੂਟੈ ਬਿਨਸਿ ਜਾਇ ਭਰਮਾਈ ॥
thumharee kirapaa thae mohu maan shhoottai binas jaae bharamaaee ||
By Your Grace, emotional attachment and egotism are eradicated, and doubt is dispelled.

ਅਨਦ ਰੂਪੁ ਰਵਿਓ ਸਭ ਮਧੇ ਜਤ ਕਤ ਪੇਖਉ ਜਾਈ ॥੨॥
anadh roop raviou sabh madhhae jath kath paekho jaaee ||2||
The Lord, the embodiment of bliss, is pervading and permeating in all; wherever I go, there I see Him. ||2||

ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਦਇਆਲ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਤਿਤ ਪਾਵਨ ਗੋਸਾਈ ॥
thumh dhaeiaal kirapaal kirapaa nidhh pathith paavan gosaaee ||
You are kind and compassionate, the treasure of mercy, the Purifier of sinners, Lord of the world.

ਕੋਟਿ ਸੂਖ ਆਨੰਦ ਰਾਜ ਪਾਏ ਮੁਖ ਤੇ ਨਿਮਖ ਬੁਲਾਈ ॥੩॥
kott sookh aanandh raaj paaeae mukh thae nimakh bulaaee ||3||
I obtain millions of joys and comforts, if You inspire me to chant Your Name with my mouth, even for an instant. ||3||

ਜਾਪ ਤਾਪ ਭਗਤਿ ਸਾ ਪੂਰੀ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਈ ॥
jaap thaap bhagath saa pooree jo prabh kai man bhaaee ||
That alone is perfect chanting, meditation, penance and devotional worship service, which is pleasing to God's Mind if done with true heart.

ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਸਭ ਬੁਝੀ ਹੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਈ ॥੪॥੧੦॥
naam japath thrisanaa sabh bujhee hai naanak thripath aghaaee ||4||10||
Chanting the Naam, all thirst and desire is satisfied; Nanak is satisfied and fulfilled. ||4||10||

Was a little confused by the sant mentioned in 1st line but rest of shabad mentions how God is seen everywhere and ego is controlled so I'm thinking sant refers to all creation?

YouTube        - Tum Karo Daya Mere Sai

YouTube        - tum karo daya  mere sai


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2011)

What an excellent way to focus our minds and get peace on a day that may be hard for some of us. Thank you very much.


----------



## Chinu (Nov 3, 2011)

Mai Harinder Kaur said:


> *An Invitation To Share The Experience of Shabad Guru*​


An Invitation ?  to whom ? the "Shabad Guru" experiencer's ???
Personal understanding is: if...even for a sec -- one comes in the contact of  this "Shabad Guru",

The game is over.

The game of charuasi (maze of 84) is over.

The game of illusion (Maya) is over.

The game of deaths and births is over.

After experiencing "Shabad Guru" one is not a normal man, infact... after than one becomes super man, or one becomes "Saint".

Ahhh... "Shabad Guru" i think its not a child play.0

"Satshriakal"


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 3, 2011)

CHINU Ji, 
I learn from my GuRu that Actual and Real game starts only when one comes in contact with
"SABADu GuRU".
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Chinu (Dec 25, 2016)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> CHINU Ji,
> I learn from my GuRu that Actual and Real game starts only when one comes in contact with
> "SABADu GuRU".
> Prakash.S.Bagga


You say: Game Starts Now
I say: Game Is Over Now

Why to argue on such a matter -- as nobody -- from both of us can show any miracle.... Bagga ji. :grinningkaur:


----------



## swarn bains (Oct 3, 2017)

sabad guru;  my definition it is guru's teaching, lesson, mantra or word to recite or rehe{censored} or repeat


----------



## Sikhilove (Feb 20, 2019)

swarn bains said:


> sabad guru;  my definition it is guru's teaching, lesson, mantra or word to recite or rehe{censored} or repeat



Shabad Guru, the Anhad naad- the gyan of Truth that never stops.We never stop learning He is infinite, discoveries are infinite, gyan is infinite.


----------

